# Bitte um Hilfe beim Gamer-PC-Kauf!



## Helpseeker (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin gerade dabei nach einem neuen PC zu gucken, der Bilderbearbeitungsprogramme wie Photoshop und einige Spiele ausreichen soll. Ich bin kein Hardcore Gamer, der jedes neue Over-The-Top Spiel auf höchster Grafikeinstellung spielen will, aber Spiele wie Overwatch sollten zukünftig schon ganz gut laufen können.
Der ganze PC-Fortschritt ist leider komplett an mir vorbeigegangen, weshalb ich nun absolut nichts mit der ganzen Hardware auf dem Markt anfangen kann. Von daher würde ich euch gerne um Rat fragen.


Im Moment habe ich zwei PC's im Blick:

*Ultra i7 DirectX 12 Gaming-PC Computer i7 920 4x2.93: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör* ... Einmal den für 729€

*Megaport Gaming PC Intel Core i5 6500 4x3.20GHz •: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör* ... Und dann noch einmal den für 815€

Wichtig ist es bei denen, dass ihr bei der Auswahl auf den richtigen Preis klickt, da es der selbe Link für alle PCs ist.


Wie gesagt, ist der ganze Fortschritt total an mir vorbeigegangen und ich weiß leider nicht mehr worauf ich da gucke. Der für 730€ scheint teilweise bessere Hardware zu haben, kostet aber direkt mal weniger. Irgendwo muss da ein Haken sein und ich weiß nicht wo der ist.

Beide scheinen aber "besser" zu sein als Zusammen-Bau PC's zu sein, die ich so auf Youtube finde... Allerdings scheint der Grund der zu sein, dass sie über keine SDD-Festplatte verfügen, die ein hochfahren und arbeiten schneller macht - Jedoch ist das nicht unbedingt etwas womit ich ein Problem hätte.

Meinungen, Tipps und Ratschläge? Ich bin für alles dankbar! 


Viele Grüße,

Helpseeker


----------



## svd (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

also, den 730€ PC würde ich nicht nehmen. Da wird versucht, potentielle Kunden mit dem i7-Label zu täuschen.
Denn falls der Prozessor wirklich ein "i7-920" ist, handelt es sich um einen Core-i7 der ersten Generation "Nehalem", die dann doch schon 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.

Der um 815€, naja, immerhin ein Skylake-System, "Windows 7" ist dabei, ebenso die Assemblierung und Installation. 
Allerdings kostet die verbaute Hardware keine 700€ und ein Windows-7-OEM-Schlüssel vlt. 20€ auf eBay. 100€ für Zusammenbau und Software-Installation sind aber nicht unüblich.
Der Preis läge also im zu erwartenden Rahmen. Selber zusammengebaut, wären bei einem PC für 800€ aber noch mindestens eine 120GB SSD und insgesamt 16GB RAM dabei.

Falls du also ungern selber schraubst und dir "auspacken und einschalten" eigentlich ganz recht ist, kannst du ruhig zugreifen.
Ist Zusammenschrauben kein Problem, gibt's im Kaufberatungs-Forum eigentlich immer ein paar frische Threads zu Systemen verschiedener Preisklassen, bei ca. 800€ etwa hier und hier,
wo du Inspiration für deinen optimalen PC bekämst.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2016)

Also, wenn du so wenig "Hardwarefreak" bist, wie du beschreibst, würde ich eher an einen Haswell als CPU denken, denn da zahlst du etwas weniger als für den Skylake (im 815€-PC) und könntest in der Summe dann einen etwas stärkeren PC erhalten. Denn Skylake hat bei der Leistung nicht wirklich nennenswerte Vorteile, ist aber teurer. Die Vorteile von Skylake sind eher Dinge für Technik-Fans, zB so was wie besonders schnelle SSDs für den M2-Slot, die aber auch das doppelte kosten wie normale SATA-SSDs

Die Frage ist, ob du da einen findest...   wenn es ein Fertig-PC sein soll, dann achte als CPU-Namen auf Modellnamen wie COre i5-4460 oder so, also immer eine 4000er-Modellnummer, und dann sollte als Grafikkarte eine GTX 960 oder AMD R9 380 dabei sein bei dem Preis.

Wenn du es selber zusammenstellst, bekommst du für 815€:

Core i5-4460 => 180€
passendes Mainboard Sockel 1150 => 70€
2x8GB DDR3-RAM 1600MHz => 75€
Gehäuse Deiner Wahl für 40-50€
solides Netzteil 450-500W ca 50€
1000GB Festplatte 50€
SSD 120GB 50€
DVD-Brenner 15€
ggf. CPU-Kühler für 20€

das sind dann 560€. Dazu eine Nvidia GTX 960 oder AMD R9 380, dann bist du bei 750-770€. Eine Windows7-Lizenz bekommst du bei eBay auch von seriösen gewerblichen Händlern für ca 20€. Und es gibt nen Shop, der das auch für 30€ zusammenbaut (hardwareversand), vlt traust du es Dir auch selber zu? Du bist mit ZUsammenbau dann zwar eher bei 820-830€, ABER mein Vorschlag ist schneller für Games wegen der Grafikkarte, und du hast zudem 16 statt nur 8GB RAM (bei Video- und Photoediting usw. durchaus sinnvoll) sowie  eine SSD mit drin, was du im Alltag an einem PC nicht mehr missen willst, wenn du mal den Unterschied SSD zu Festplatte erlebt hast. Wenn du die SSD weglässt und nur 8GB RAM nimmst, wäre der PC bei nur ca 750€ inkl Zusammenbau und immer noch wegen der Grafikkarte besser als der 815€-PC bei amazon

Und es GINGE auch inkl 16GB und SSD etwas günstiger: es gibt Boards, die gut genug sind, auch für 50€, oder Gehäuse für 30€ - hab da aber lieber was "solides" im Sinn, daher ein paar Euro mehr.


----------



## Helpseeker (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo!

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten!

Und ja, es ist leider so, dass ich keinen blassen Schimmer habe wie man PC's zusammenbaut. Zusätzlich dazu habe ich noch zwei linke Hände, weshalb ich versuche mir das ganze so einfach wie möglich zu machen und auf der Ausschau nach einem Fertig-PC bin, auf dem Windows 7 auch schon drauf ist. 

Falls der PC für 815€ euren Segen hat, würde ich den vermutlich auch kaufen.

Danke!

Edit: Gerade versuche ich mich auch etwas auf Hardware-Versand zurechtzufinden und selber etwas zusammenzustellen, aber ich fühle mich als ob ich versuche Chinesisch zu erlernen


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2016)

Helpseeker schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Danke für die bisherigen Antworten!
> 
> ...


  wenn du noch was warten kannst, kann ich Dir da einen direkten Warenkorb vorschlagen mit Zusammenbau. Muss aber jetzt weg, könnte das am späten Nachmittag machen.


----------



## Helpseeker (11. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn du noch was warten kannst, kann ich Dir da einen direkten Warenkorb vorschlagen mit Zusammenbau. Muss aber jetzt weg, könnte das am späten Nachmittag machen.



Oah, darauf warte ich doch gerne  Vielen Dank!


----------



## Helpseeker (11. Januar 2016)

@Herbboy

AGANDO Shop - Extreme-Gaming-PC AGANDO agua 4438i5 Gamers Edition AGANDO agua 4438i5 Gamers Ed. 104460

Was hälst du davon als Basis? Der scheint mir Hardware zu besitzen, die du empfohlen hast wie einen I5 +4000er Modell-Nummer als auch eine AMD R9 380. Und der Austausch von Hardware da scheint kostenlos zu sein.

Ich habe bei dem mit ein paar weiteren Hardware-Elementen herumgespielt und 16 GB DDR3 RAM gewählt, statt nur 8 GB. Und dann noch ein-zwei Extras, die ich benötige, wie eine WLAN Karte als auch Windows 7 HP, da ich nicht wirklich eine Windows 7 CD habe um W7 Pro zu installieren... Äh, ja.

Und dann noch Hardware wie Maus, Tastatur und Boxen, da ich seit Jahren nur einen Laptop benutze.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2016)

Also, den PC kannst du an sich nehmen, da sind aber dann halt ein sehr günstiges Mainboard, Gehäuse und Netzteil dabei, und auch "nur" 8GB RAM und keine SSD. Wenn du den PC genau so selber zusammenstellst, kostet der ca. 610€, dazu dann der Zusammenbau ca 640€ - der Preis bei agando ist also okay. Aber du kannst beim selber Zusammenstellen halt bewusst hier und da ein bisschen bessere Teile nehmen, was wiederum bei agando dann teilweise RELATIV teuer wird: wenn du statt des vorhandenen Mainboards (kostet online 42-45€) ein solideres Modell nimmst, das an sich online 75€ kostet wie zB MSI H97M-E35 (7846-007R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , dann sind das eigentlich 30-35€ mehr, aber agando berechnet 45€ mehr. 

In jedem Falle würde ich eine SSD dazunehmen mit 120-128GB, aber kauf die dann lieber selber, die gibt es auch bei MediaMarkt usw. oft günstig, zB ne SanDisk Ultra II mit 120GB für 50€ - denn bei agando steht nur ne SSD ohne Namen für +50€ oder eine Samsung für direkt +80, was zu viel wäre. Denn derzeit würdest du - nur um das aufzugreifen und zu veranschaulichen - bei MediaMarkt für die 80€ sogar eine Samsung-SSD mit 250GB, also doppelt so viel Platz bekommen. SAMSUNG MZ-75E250RW SSD Festplatten - Media Markt das ist zwar ein Aufrüstkit mit Zubehör, was du gar nicht brauchst, aber umso besser ist der Preis dann sogar. Und eine SSD selber nachträglich einbauen ist echt nicht schwer.

Falls du doch ne Zusammenstellung von mir nehmen willst, hab ich hier eine verlinkt PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de

Da hast du halt ne SSD mit drin und ein gutes Gehäuse, Netzteil und besseres Mainboard. und einen leiseren CPU-Kühler. Dafür kostet der dann mit Zusammenbau 60€ mehr als der bei Agando. Und wenn du ca 35€ mehr ausgibst, könntest du auch 16GB RAM nehmen - da gehst du einfach bei "benötigte Komponenten" und bei "Arbeitsspeicher" wo schon das Crucial Ballsitix steht auf "Auswahl" und suchst dann das gleiche RAM von Crucial, also Ballistix Sports DDR3-1600, aber 16GB (2x8GB), das kostet ca 77€.

HV20I546DE Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box 183,99 €
HV1139RIDE ASRock H97 Anniversary, Sockel 1150, ATX 72,99 €
HV30AC01DE ARCTIC Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2 17,99 €
HV20MI48DE 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 39,99 €
HV203I18DE BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0, schwarz, ohne Netzteil 59,99 €
HVR552CSDE Corsair VS Serie VS550, Non-Modular, 80+ 47,99 €
HV1041MGDE MSI R9 380 2GD5T OC 195,99 €
HV13TD10DE Toshiba DT01ACA Series 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 46,99 €
HV12ISS2DE Intenso SSD Top 128GB, 2.5", SATA III 43,99 €
HV207XTMDE Samsung SH-224FB/BEBE DVD-RW 13,99 €
HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau 29,99 €


Gesamtpreis: 753,89 €


Alle Preise sind Versandpreise

konfiguriert mit hardwareversand.de PC Konfigurator:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator


----------



## Helpseeker (11. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Falls du doch ne Zusammenstellung von mir nehmen willst, hab ich hier eine verlinkt



Erstmal vielen lieben Dank, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, das alles für mich so zusammenzustellen.

Ich werde mich für deine Version entscheiden, und ich habe auch schon die 8 GB DDR durch "16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9" ersetzt. 
Allerdings hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen zum Ganzen:

1.  Ich hätte gerne irgendetwas für's WLAN. Ist da eine interne Karte zu  empfehlen, oder eher ein WLAN USB-Stick? Und kann ich da irgendeinen  nehmen, oder muss man selbst da darauf achten, dass es auf den Rest der  Hardware abgestimmt ist?

2. Ein Youtube-Channel empfiehlt bei seinen Gamer PC's immer ein Sata-Kabel. Benötige ich so etwas auch noch?

3.  Die Betriebssysteme dort sind extrem teuer. Satte 140€. Komme ich rein  theoretisch schon an ein normales Betriebssystem dran, indem ich Windows  7 Pro bei Chip.de runterlade, auf CD brenne oder auf einen USB-Stick  packe und das dann beim Hochfahren des neuen PC's installiere + mit  einem 20€ Key von eBay freischalte? Ich verstehe nicht ganz wo die 140€  bei der Seite herkommen.

Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2016)

Helpseeker schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen lieben Dank, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, das alles für mich so zusammenzustellen.
> 
> Ich werde mich für deine Version entscheiden, und ich habe auch schon die 8 GB DDR durch "16GB Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9" ersetzt.
> Allerdings hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen zum Ganzen



 also, Sticks sind da an sich schon sehr gut und ausgereift, mit ner Karte kann es sogar eher mal Problemchen geben. zB ein AVM Stick wie der hier AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N v2 günstig kaufen da ist auch eine Art "Basis"-Sockel dabei, so dass der Stick nicht hinten am PC stecken muss, sondern du kannst die Basis per USB an den PC machen und dann woanders hinstellen, so dass der Empfang optimal ist. Bei Saturn/MM bekommst du den sogar günstiger und könntest den auch zurückgeben, falls was nicht klappt AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick WLAN-Adapter günstig bei SATURN bestellen 

 2. SATA-Kabel brauchst du für ALLE modernen Laufwerke, da sind beim Mainboard aber immer welche dabei, normalerweise mindestens zwei. Du hast drei Laufwerke: SSD, Festplatte und DVD. Dann brauchst du an sich noch eines, wenn nur zwei beim Baord dabei sind - ich glaub bei ASRock wäre das dann der Fall, aber vermutlich "schenkt" der Shop Dir dann das dritte Kabel, denn bei der Installation sind solche Kabel massenhaft vorhandenes Arbeitsmaterial. Wenn du nicht sicher bist, kannst du ja eines dazubestellen wie zb  Delock Kabel SATA 30cm gelb ob/ge Metall günstig kaufen 

 3. du hast vermutlich eine professional-Version rausgesucht. Windows "home", was nicht schlechter ist, kostet um die 80-100€. Aber da halt nun der Umstieg auf Win8 und 10 vollzogen ist, gibt es bei eBay nen Haufen günstiger Win7-Keys, und die Shops senden Dir dann eine Lizenz per Brief zu, hab ich neulich gemacht, da war dann noch ein Downloadlink zu einer bekannten Seite mit einer aktuellen Win7-Version zum brennen auf DVD oder auch für nen USB-Stick (dessen Inhalt wird dann allerdings gelöscht, also Daten vorher sichern  ). Und lad Dir am besten beim Mainbaordhersteller schon vorher mal die neuesten Treiber runter, auch für den WLAN-Stick.  Hier fürs Board ASRock > H97 Anniversary

 und dann für Win7 64Bit mindestens diese hier nehmen
 INF driver ver:10.0.21
 Realtek high definition audio driver ver:7560
 Intel Management Engine driver ver:10.0.31.1000
 Realtek Lan driver ver:7086
 Intel USB 3.0 driver ver:4.0.3.49

 Für die Grafikkarte dann bei AMD Desktop


PS: der Shop reserviert die Teile nicht, d.h. je nach Zahlart KANN es passieren, dass eines der Teile ausgerechnet dann grad nicht mehr da ist, bis Deine Zahlung eingeht, und dann nachbestellt wird. Bei mir ist es so, dass ich da schon oft bestellt hab, und bei Überweisung online von Sparkasse zu deren Sparkasse-Konto (haben zwei Konten, eines von der Sparkasse) wurde der Zahlungseingang schon einen Tag später vormittags schon bestätigt, vor Weihnachten sogar 1x schon am Mittag, als ich vormittags überwiesen hatte. In dem Moment werden die Produkte dann auch reserviert.


----------



## Helpseeker (11. Januar 2016)

Ich fasse nun zur Sicherheit nochmal alles zusammen:

+ Ich werde mir einen AVM Fritz WLAN Stick mit 300 MB/s kaufen, als auch das Delrock Sata Kabel um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Und da hoffe ich mal, dass sie bei dem Zusammenbau das Sata Kabel direkt mitverwenden. 

+ Beim Versuch den PC zu bestellen, kommt die "Fehlermeldung", dass der Lüfter zu schwer ist und sie ihn deshalb nicht einbauen wollen. Entweder soll ich das selber tun, wenn es ankommt, oder ein leichteres Exemplar wählen. Ich nehme mal an, dass es am besten ist, wenn ich bei dem Lüfter weiterhin bleibe und ihn selber verbaue, richtig? Ein Tutorial besagte, dass man den Lüfter hinten beim PC einbaut, da wo die Löcher normalerweise sind und seine beiden Kabel mit dem Mainboard und dem Netzteil verbindet...

+ Sie haben mir das Windows-Betriebssystem empfohlen, doch darauf verzichte ich mal und lade es mir selber runter, brenne es oder packe es auf einen USB-Stick und installiere es, wenn der PC angekommen und der Lüfter eingebaut wurde... richtig? Und dann eben noch einen Windows Key von Ebay kaufen.

+ Ich muss zusehen, dass ich Windows 7 Pro 64-Bit runterlade und solch einen Key auch kaufe. 

+ Ich muss mir einen Haufen diverser Treiber runterladen... Ich nehme mal an, dass das auch nur ein Auf-Nummer-Sicher-Gehen ist, weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass Windows normalerweise alle Treiber von alleine sucht und installiert.

+ Und ich soll mich nicht wundern, falls das mit dem Zusammenbau und der Lieferung länger dauert, da sie dafür erst alle Komponenten auf Lager haben müssen... und es kann gerne mal passieren, dass sie Komponenten ausverkauft / verplant haben, während ich dabei bin sie zu bestellen. 

Ich hoffe, ich steuere die richtige Richtung an... Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2016)

Helpseeker schrieb:


> Ich fasse nun zur Sicherheit nochmal alles zusammen:
> 
> + Ich werde mir einen AVM Fritz WLAN Stick mit 300 MB/s kaufen, als auch das Delrock Sata Kabel um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Und da hoffe ich mal, dass sie bei dem Zusammenbau das Sata Kabel direkt mitverwenden.


 du könntest natürlich mal da anrufen und fragen, was denn wäre, wenn du 3 Laufwerke für den PC nimmst, aber beim Board evlt. nur 2 dabei sind. Ich hab halt noch nie gehört, dass DAS bei jemandem, der dort einen PC bestellt hat, ein Problem war, und 3 Laufwerke sind ja wegen der zunehmenden Beliebtheit von SSDs keine Seltenheit mehr beim Zusammenstellen von PCs. 

+ Beim Versuch den PC zu bestellen, kommt die "Fehlermeldung", dass der Lüfter zu schwer ist und sie ihn deshalb nicht einbauen wollen. Entweder soll ich das selber tun, wenn es ankommt, oder ein leichteres Exemplar wählen. Ich nehme mal an, dass es am besten ist, wenn ich bei dem Lüfter weiterhin bleibe und ihn selber verbaue, richtig? Ein Tutorial besagte, dass man den Lüfter hinten beim PC einbaut, da wo die Löcher normalerweise sind und seine beiden Kabel mit dem Mainboard und dem Netzteil verbindet... [/QUOTE] Nein, da ist ein anderer Lüfter gemeint: der für die CPU ist zu schwer, der kann beim Transport an der CPU "reißen". Aber auch das wäre nicht schwer: du hast da ne Anleitung beim Kühler dabei, und viele Steckt man einfach nur in die 4 Löcher rund um den CPU-Sockel rein, bis es einrastet. Hier wäre die Anleitung des Kühlers  http://www.arctic.ac/de_de/downloads/dl/file/id/900/freezer_7_pro_installation_manual_english.pdf das ist nicht schwer: ne Halterung befestigen, dann den Kühler drauf - du musst nur schauen, ob du vorher noch etwas Paste auf die CPU machst (die Paste wäre dabei) oder ob schon eine Paste-Schicht unter der Kühlfläche des Kühler ist, wo du nur eine Schutzfolie oder so was entfernen musst. Paste käme auf die CPU nur ein kleiner Topfen, so dass man die CPU grad so nicht mehr sehen kann, und die CPU erkennst du auch sehr leicht - hier http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/kuehler/Lepa-LV12-CPU-Kuehler-021.jpg das hellere innerhalb des dunklen Rahmens ist die CPU, und da kommt nur auf die obere Fläche dann ganz dünn Paste drauf.

ODER du löschst den Kühler, dann kommt nur der Standardkühler auf die CPU, was halt lauter wäre. 


Nebenbei: ich GLAUB im Gehäuse ist nur EIN Lüfter, bestell also vlt noch den hier XILENCE Gehäuse-Lüfter 120 mm transparent blaue LED günstig kaufen   und ich meine, dass du am Ende der Bestellung auch noch nen comment schreiben kannst, da kannst du dann schreiben, dass der am besten vorne eingebaut werden sollte, wenn hinten schon einer ist, oder eben umgekehrt.


Wegen der Treiber: die sollte man immer selber noch runterladen. Windows installiert oft nur Standardtreiber oder auch nicht die neuesten, weil die halt auch vom Hersteller der Bauteile kommen und nicht von Microsoft selber.

Und bei "ausverkauft" würden die sich auch melden, bzw. du kannst ja, wenn sich 2-3 Tage nix tut, mal schauen, ob die bestellten Teile da sind und welches nicht, und wenn da steht "2-3 Wochen", dann bitte um Rückruf, damit du ggf. eine Alternative wählen kannst. Hier weiter unten hardwareversand.de - Kontakt Übersicht  bei Bedarf dann einfach die Bestellnummer nennen und freundlich fragen, ob die eine Alternative nennen können, da ein Artikel laut Bestand erst in zb 3 Wochen da sein soll. 


Manchmal sind die Sachen auch doch früher da, zb fehlte bei mir vor Weihnachten ein RAM-Riegel, weil der aus dem Sortiment geflogen war, dann haben die den Rest schon verschickt und angerufen wegen 3-4 Alternativen - die waren aber alle erst nach Weihnachten lieferbar, hieß es - das Nachlieferungs-Paket kam dann aber doch noch vor Weihnachten    kann aber auch umgekehrt passieren, dass da steht "2-3 Tage", und dann dauert es doch 2-3 Wochen, was dann aber am Zulieferer liegt. 


Die ganzen Dinge würde man halt mit nem Komplett-PC nicht haben, aber dafür zahlst du da halt auch mehr


----------



## Helpseeker (11. Januar 2016)

Alles klar, hab mir so ziemlich alles notiert und werde zusehen, dass ich alles so auch befolge!

Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei dem ganzen Forum und insbesondere bei dir Herbboy für die tatkräftige Unterstützung!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2016)

Helpseeker schrieb:


> Alles klar, hab mir so ziemlich alles notiert und werde zusehen, dass ich alles so auch befolge!
> 
> Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei dem ganzen Forum und insbesondere bei dir Herbboy für die tatkräftige Unterstützung!


  kein Problem, kannst ja dann mal melden, wenn der PC da ist.


----------



## NihilBaxter94 (13. Januar 2016)

Hey Folks, 
bin auch, wie Helpseeker, gerade dabei mir einen gaming pc selbst zusammen zu stellen. Hab dabei aber auch kaum mehr Erfahrung als Helpseeker. Meine Vorstellungen für den Preis für den ganzen Spaß liegen ungefähr auch so wie in diesem Thread, deswegen bin ich kurz davor mir ebenfalls genau den von Herbboy zusammengestellten PC zu kaufen, nur bin ich beim Prozessor noch etwas skeptisch warum gerade die 4000er Reihe und warum Intel und nicht AMD? 

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2016)

NihilBaxter94 schrieb:


> Hey Folks,
> bin auch, wie Helpseeker, gerade dabei mir einen gaming pc selbst zusammen zu stellen. Hab dabei aber auch kaum mehr Erfahrung als Helpseeker. Meine Vorstellungen für den Preis für den ganzen Spaß liegen ungefähr auch so wie in diesem Thread, deswegen bin ich kurz davor mir ebenfalls genau den von Herbboy zusammengestellten PC zu kaufen, nur bin ich beim Prozessor noch etwas skeptisch warum gerade die 4000er Reihe und warum Intel und nicht AMD?
> .


 4000er, weil die 6000er teurer sind und nicht schneller, und sofern du nicht UNBEDINGT die kleineren Vorteile von Skylake (also 6000er-CPUs) willst, lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht. Bei Skylake könntest du halt sehr schnelle M.2-SSDs nutzen, die aber auch sehr teuer sind, und hast halt schon jetzt auch USB3.1

 und Intel vs AMD: die besten AMD-CPUs sind halt leider schlechter als ein zB core i5-4460. Nur wenn du SEHR sparen willst, hat AMD zB mit dem FX-8350E eine recht gute CPU für 130€, die auch beim Strombedarf nicht so "schlimm" ist wie die FX-9000er-CPUs. Aber der FX-8350E ist halt auch so viel schwächer, wie er der Preisabstand zum i5-4460 vermuten lässt.


----------



## NihilBaxter94 (13. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 4000er, weil die 6000er teurer sind und nicht schneller, und sofern du nicht UNBEDINGT die kleineren Vorteile von Skylake (also 6000er-CPUs) willst, lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht. Bei Skylake könntest du halt sehr schnelle M.2-SSDs nutzen, die aber auch sehr teuer sind, und hast halt schon jetzt auch USB3.1
> 
> und Intel vs AMD: die besten AMD-CPUs sind halt leider schlechter als ein zB core i5-4460. Nur wenn du SEHR sparen willst, hat AMD zB mit dem FX-8350E eine recht gute CPU für 130€, die auch beim Strombedarf nicht so "schlimm" ist wie die FX-9000er-CPUs. Aber der FX-8350E ist halt auch so viel schwächer, wie er der Preisabstand zum i5-4460 vermuten lässt.



ok, na dann wirds doch ein Intel, wenn die AMD's so viel schlechter sind. Und bei der Grafikkarte hast du die GTX 960 oder AMD R9 380 vorgeschlagen und ich weiss eigentlich auch noch nicht so recht welche, die einen sagen nvidia, die anderen AMD. Hab irgendwo gelesen dass AMD mittlerweile deutlich besser sein soll als nvidia und auch in der preis/leistung besser. Hast du da irgendwelche ratschläge? Auf alternate.de aber scheint die GTX 960 ziemlich gehyped zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2016)

NihilBaxter94 schrieb:


> ok, na dann wirds doch ein Intel, wenn die AMD's so viel schlechter sind. Und bei der Grafikkarte hast du die GTX 960 oder AMD R9 380 vorgeschlagen und ich weiss eigentlich auch noch nicht so recht welche, die einen sagen nvidia, die anderen AMD. Hab irgendwo gelesen dass AMD mittlerweile deutlich besser sein soll als nvidia und auch in der preis/leistung besser. Hast du da irgendwelche ratschläge? Auf alternate.de aber scheint die GTX 960 ziemlich gehyped zu sein.


 das ist bei den beiden Karten echt schwer. Die Nvidia braucht weniger Strom, die AMD ist dafür etwas schneller. 

In beiden Fällen aber eher auf 4GB RAM achten, und ein echtes Schnäppchen wäre die hier https://www.alternate.de/XFX/R9-280X-Dual-Fan-Grafikkarte/html/product/1104165?event=search  die ist zwar "älter" und beim Strom hungriger als die R9 380, aber dafür auch ca 15% schneller als die GTX 960.  Wenn du jetzt nicht grad JEDEN Tag im Jahr mehr als 1-2h spielst, wäre die ein guter Kauf - aber aufpassen, ob die ins Gehäuse passt, da die fast30cm lang ist. Die R9 280X ist ca auf dem Level der neuen R9 380X https://www.alternate.de/Sapphire/A...Grafikkarte/html/product/1236654?event=search


----------



## NihilBaxter94 (13. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist bei den beiden Karten echt schwer. Die Nvidia braucht weniger Strom, die AMD ist dafür etwas schneller.
> 
> In beiden Fällen aber eher auf 4GB RAM achten, und ein echtes Schnäppchen wäre die hier https://www.alternate.de/XFX/R9-280X-Dual-Fan-Grafikkarte/html/product/1104165?event=search  die ist zwar "älter" und beim Strom hungriger als die R9 380, aber dafür auch ca 15% schneller als die GTX 960.  Wenn du jetzt nicht grad JEDEN Tag im Jahr mehr als 1-2h spielst, wäre die ein guter Kauf - aber aufpassen, ob die ins Gehäuse passt, da die fast30cm lang ist. Die R9 280X ist ca auf dem Level der neuen R9 380X https://www.alternate.de/Sapphire/A...Grafikkarte/html/product/1236654?event=search




ok cool, dann weiss ich jetzt was ich bestelle. Und nen neuen Monitor werd ich mir auch noch gönnen, was sagst du zu dem https://www.amazon.de/Samsung-S24D300H-PC-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz-glänzend/dp/B00JDBWP96  ?

Danke für Deine Mühe


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2016)

NihilBaxter94 schrieb:


> ok cool, dann weiss ich jetzt was ich bestelle. Und nen neuen Monitor werd ich mir auch noch gönnen, was sagst du zu dem https://www.amazon.de/Samsung-S24D300H-PC-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz-glänzend/dp/B00JDBWP96  ?
> 
> Danke für Deine Mühe


  in der Preisklasse hast du zwar nur "Einsteiger"monitore, aber der ist sicher okay. Musst nur schauen, dass du schon ein HDMI-Kabel hast oder mitbestellst, denn dsub (VGA) ist bei nem modernen PC nicht zu empfehlen, und ein HDMI-Kabel ist da sicher nicht schon dabei.


----------



## NihilBaxter94 (15. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> in der Preisklasse hast du zwar nur "Einsteiger"monitore, aber der ist sicher okay. Musst nur schauen, dass du schon ein HDMI-Kabel hast oder mitbestellst, denn dsub (VGA) ist bei nem modernen PC nicht zu empfehlen, und ein HDMI-Kabel ist da sicher nicht schon dabei.



Ja ich denke ein Einsteigermodell reicht mir für den Anfang erst mal und HDMI-Kabel ist vorhanden. Kann ja dann immer noch bei Bedarf einen 4k-Bildschirm kaufen. So hier noch mein zusammengestellter PC. 
http://www.hardwareversand.de/pcconfigurator/meinpc/1376692

Hab ihn allerdings nicht bei hardwareversand, sondern bei mindfactory bestellt, da dort das alles um 50€ billiger zu haben war.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2016)

NihilBaxter94 schrieb:


> Ja ich denke ein Einsteigermodell reicht mir für den Anfang erst mal und HDMI-Kabel ist vorhanden. Kann ja dann immer noch bei Bedarf einen 4k-Bildschirm kaufen. So hier noch mein zusammengestellter PC.
> PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de
> 
> Hab ihn allerdings nicht bei hardwareversand, sondern bei mindfactory bestellt, da dort das alles um 50€ billiger zu haben war.


  also, per preisvergleichseite wire geizhals.at/de wäre auch hwv ca gleichteuer, denn die sind auf ihrer Shopseite oft um die 10% teurer,  und FALLS du den zusammenbauen lassen wolltest, wäre mindafactory trotz der günstigeren Bauteilpreise am ENde teurer  aber an sich egal. Melde mal, wie der PC dir so gefällt.


----------



## NihilBaxter94 (16. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, per preisvergleichseite wire geizhals.at/de wäre auch hwv ca gleichteuer, denn die sind auf ihrer Shopseite oft um die 10% teurer,  und FALLS du den zusammenbauen lassen wolltest, wäre mindafactory trotz der günstigeren Bauteilpreise am ENde teurer  aber an sich egal. Melde mal, wie der PC dir so gefällt.


Ja zusammenbauen werde ich den selbst.


----------



## NihilBaxter94 (21. Januar 2016)

Mein Gehäuse ist heute als erstes angekommen. Leider ist kein Lüfter verbaut... hab aber in meiner Bestellung den hier Scythe Slip Stream 120 120x120x25mm 800 U/min 11 dB(A) mitbestellt. Meint ihr/du dass einer ausreicht oder soll ich noch einen zweiten Gehäuselüfter nachbestellen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2016)

NihilBaxter94 schrieb:


> Mein Gehäuse ist heute als erstes angekommen. Leider ist kein Lüfter verbaut... hab aber in meiner Bestellung den hier Scythe Slip Stream 120 120x120x25mm 800 U/min 11 dB(A) mitbestellt. Meint ihr/du dass einer ausreicht oder soll ich noch einen zweiten Gehäuselüfter nachbestellen?


Welches Gehäuse hast du denn genommen, und wo bestellt? EIN Lüfter reicht auf jeden Fall zunächst mal aus, den machst du dann hinten rein "rausblasend". Ein zweiter vorne sorgt halt für eine bessere Versorgung mit Frischluft, und mit nur einem Lüfter kann es halt sein, dass es etwas wärmer wird und daher Grafikkarte und CPU schneller ihre Lüfter höher drehen lassen. "Gefährlich" wird es aber nicht, du solltest aber auf lange Sicht noch einen zweiten bestellen, und dann lieber 1200-1500 U/min - wenn der dann ankommt, dann kommt der hinten rein und der 800 UPM Scythe vorne.


----------



## NihilBaxter94 (21. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse hast du denn genommen, und wo bestellt? EIN Lüfter reicht auf jeden Fall zunächst mal aus, den machst du dann hinten rein "rausblasend". Ein zweiter vorne sorgt halt für eine bessere Versorgung mit Frischluft, und mit nur einem Lüfter kann es halt sein, dass es etwas wärmer wird und daher Grafikkarte und CPU schneller ihre Lüfter höher drehen lassen. "Gefährlich" wird es aber nicht, du solltest aber auf lange Sicht noch einen zweiten bestellen, und dann lieber 1200-1500 U/min - wenn der dann ankommt, dann kommt der hinten rein und der 800 UPM Scythe vorne.



Alles klar, so wirds gemacht.

Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi Midi Tower, gekauft bei mindfactory.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2016)

NihilBaxter94 schrieb:


> Alles klar, so wirds gemacht.
> 
> Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi Midi Tower, gekauft bei mindfactory.


 okay, das gibt es halt in vielen Varianten, mal ohne USB3.0 und auch mal ganz ohne Lüfter, aber eben auch mit. Ohne Lüfter heißt die oft "Core"-Edition. Die Version bei Hardwareversand in Deinem Warenkorb hätte einen Lüfter dabeigehabt, daher hab ich da nix zu gesagt


----------



## NihilBaxter94 (22. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, das gibt es halt in vielen Varianten, mal ohne USB3.0 und auch mal ganz ohne Lüfter, aber eben auch mit. Ohne Lüfter heißt die oft "Core"-Edition. Die Version bei Hardwareversand in Deinem Warenkorb hätte einen Lüfter dabeigehabt, daher hab ich da nix zu gesagt



Ja mein Fehler. Hätte da bei mindfactory drauf achten müssen, ist auch auf der homepage ohne Lüfter angegeben. Naja aber hab ja jetzt erst mal noch einen und dann wird halt nochmal bestellt. Wollte eh noch ne wlan karte dazu. ...


----------



## NihilBaxter94 (22. Januar 2016)

Also die restlichen Teile sind heute angekommen. Einbau hat gut geklappt obwohl doch ein paar Stolpersteine dabei waren. Aber mach das ja auch zum ersten mal. Zum Gehäuse bin ich geteilter Meinung. 
1. die Markierungen für das Standart ATX Format waren nicht richtig, musste mein Mainboard zweimal einbauen. Kann aber auch sein dass das einfach an dem ASRock Modell liegt.
2. Hab ich nur die beiden 2.0 USB Slots, da mir der Stecker für die 3.0 zu sehr auf meine GraKa drückt und das Risiko dass da was kaputt geht möchte ich nicht eingehen. Aber evtl liegt das dann auch an der MSI GTX 960 4G, dass die einfach zu groß ist

Bin gerade dabei Windows 7 drauf zu klatschen und schreib später evtl noch etwas ausführlicher.

Auf jeden Fall schonmal Danke an dich Herbboy für deine Unterstützung!!! TOP!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2016)

NihilBaxter94 schrieb:


> Also die restlichen Teile sind heute angekommen. Einbau hat gut geklappt obwohl doch ein paar Stolpersteine dabei waren. Aber mach das ja auch zum ersten mal. Zum Gehäuse bin ich geteilter Meinung.
> 1. die Markierungen für das Standart ATX Format waren nicht richtig, musste mein Mainboard zweimal einbauen. Kann aber auch sein dass das einfach an dem ASRock Modell liegt.
> 2. Hab ich nur die beiden 2.0 USB Slots, da mir der Stecker für die 3.0 zu sehr auf meine GraKa drückt und das Risiko dass da was kaputt geht möchte ich nicht eingehen. Aber evtl liegt das dann auch an der MSI GTX 960 4G, dass die einfach zu groß ist
> 
> ...



Kein Problem. Aber lad doch mal ein Foto hoch wegen USB3.0, damit ich das Problem sehe. Und die Bohrlöcher sind in der Tat manchmal auch je nach Board ein wenig anders, weil ATX halt MAXIMALE Maße vorgibt, und manche Boards sind aber kleiner als ATX und haben eher die Halterungen für mATX, aber die sind halt hier und da ein wenig größer als es mATX zulässt, so dass die dann offiziell als ATX spezifiziert werden


----------



## NihilBaxter94 (24. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Aber lad doch mal ein Foto hoch wegen USB3.0, damit ich das Problem sehe. Und die Bohrlöcher sind in der Tat manchmal auch je nach Board ein wenig anders, weil ATX halt MAXIMALE Maße vorgibt, und manche Boards sind aber kleiner als ATX und haben eher die Halterungen für mATX, aber die sind halt hier und da ein wenig größer als es mATX zulässt, so dass die dann offiziell als ATX spezifiziert werden



Also mit dem USB 3.0, da meine ich die USB Slots oben auf dem Gehäuse. Der Bitfenix Shinobi Midi Tower hat da zwei mal zwei USB Slots, jeweils 2 x 2.0 USB und 2 x 3.0 USB. Und der Stecker für den 3.0 Slot ist zu breit, der drückt auf die Grafikkarte. Bild lad ich morgen evtl hoch. Aber eigentlich stört mich das auch gar nicht, da ich ja noch die USB Anschlüsse direkt vom Mainboard hinten am Gehäuse hab und die reichen mir. Mit dem Netzteil und und dem Kabelmanagement vom Gehäuse hats auch nicht zu 100% geklappt. Ein paar Kabel musst ich ohne sie zu "verstecken" direkt quer durchs Gehäuse verlegen, weil sie zu kurz waren. Aber ich denk mir dass man bei dem Preis halt einfach irgendwo Abstriche machen muss. Da ich ja eh keine Glaswand habe juckt mich das eigentlich auch nicht. Und zur Hardware allgemein kann ich nur sagen, dass ich mehr als zufrieden bin, läuft alles top. Und zum Einbau noch, im Endeffekt, wenn man ein bisschen technisches Verständnis hat, sich vor allem Zeit nimmt, keine Hektik macht und wirklich auch die Bedienungsanleitung seiner Hardware VOR dem Einbau durchliest und man eine gute Einbau-Anleitung hat, kann eigentlich nichts schief gehn.


----------



## svd (24. Januar 2016)

Falls du auf dem Mainboard noch unbenützte USB-2.0-Header hast, kannst du dir ja noch einen Adapter holen, gibt's idR. auch günstiger, damit du die 3.0-Ports im Frontpanel
intern einfach an 2.0-Header hängen kannst. Sie laufen dadurch freilich nur mit 2.0-Speed, sind aber nicht "blind", sodass du da auch mal das Telefon zum Aufladen oder einen
USB-Stick anstöpseln kannst.


----------



## NihilBaxter94 (24. Januar 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Falls du auf dem Mainboard noch unbenützte USB-2.0-Header hast, kannst du dir ja noch einen Adapter holen, gibt's idR. auch günstiger, damit du die 3.0-Ports im Frontpanel
> intern einfach an 2.0-Header hängen kannst. Sie laufen dadurch freilich nur mit 2.0-Speed, sind aber nicht "blind", sodass du da auch mal das Telefon zum Aufladen oder einen
> USB-Stick anstöpseln kannst.



Danke für den Hinweis, wird die Tage bestellt! Bin am überlegen was ich mir fürs wlan anschaffe. Hab gerade so einen billigen 2,50€ usb stick dran, der aber nicht viel kann. Meint ihr bei einer 10k Leitung lohnt sich die Karte oder doch "nur" einen besseren Stick? Schwanke zwischen dem Gigabyte WB867D-I WLAN + Bluetooth 4.0 Adapter PCIe  und dem D-Link Netzwerkkarte DWA-140 WLan 300Mbit/s USB 2.0


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2016)

Es gibt auch GUTE Sticks - aber einer für nur 2,50€, da ist klar dass der mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht so dolle ist     spielst du denn auch online, und wenn ja: auch Action usw. ?


----------



## NihilBaxter94 (28. Januar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt auch GUTE Sticks - aber einer für nur 2,50€, da ist klar dass der mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht so dolle ist     spielst du denn auch online, und wenn ja: auch Action usw. ?



Joa der stick war eh nur ne Notlösung. Hatte den noch von meiner raspberry pi rumliegen. Action naja ich zocke zur Zeit mehr Strategie z.B. die Total War Reihe. Vorzugsweise Attila seit dem neuen Rechner.


----------

